# car registration renewal



## Yoga girl

My car registration expires (according to the registration card) in April, but the insurance is valid into May. I was under the impressio that you had a month after the date of renewal on the card to actually get the car re registered. In fact other years I get an sms to notify me that the registration is up a month in advance.
Also, they would not register the car unless the insurance date and the registration date matched??

Last week I did get an sms from RTA but to ask me to make sure my contact details were correct so they could send me registration information as my car would soon be up for renewal.... ok.... but if they found me the obviously had my contact info, right?
I phoned anyhow to double check they had all the data correct and I asked the lady about the registration. According to her I have to reregister on or before the date indicated on the card but Insurance is separate.
Has something changed ??? Have I missed something here??

Can anyone tell me how it works now? Since I will be travelling in those dates I dont want to find myself stuck wiht a fine when I come back and am not sure I have enough time to get it all done before I leave....


----------



## rsinner

the car registration expires on the given date, but you have a month's grace period to re-register without a fine. Suppose it expires in April 2013, you can register till the end of may 2013 without the fine, but the registration will be till April 2014 (so 12 months from the required registration date).
Your insurance is valid till May 2013 (continuing with the above example) to take care of the grace period. However, when you renew the insurance at the end of May 2013 (end of grace period), it will be valid till May 2014 only (as your re-registration would be valid till April 2014 + 1 month grace).

I hope I was clear enough, because there are too many dates above!


----------



## w_man

^^ That seems about right. I just recently went through this confusion myself. Ended up registering 2 weeks early because RTA called me and said I can register my car over the phone (since the car is new and doesn't need to be inspected). My insurance company automatically sent them my insurance documents, they saw my insurance renewal and called me to renew registration. 

Awesome service but since I registered 2 weeks before the expiry of my registration, my registration dates have now changed eg: it was going to expire March 1st but I renewed on February 15th. Now my car is registered until February 15th 2014. Their system can not comprehend early registration so you are better off using up the 1 month grace period you have.

Good luck.


----------



## Yoga girl

Thanks for the replies. That is what I figured but the RTA lady confused me. I was planning on using as much of the grace period as possible otherwise I will also have shifting dates, which I dont really want!


----------



## rsinner

Yoga girl said:


> Thanks for the replies. That is what I figured but the RTA lady confused me. I was planning on using as much of the grace period as possible otherwise I will also have shifting dates, which I dont really want!


registering on the first day of the grace period is the same as registering on the last day of the grace period - you get no additional benefit.
You will only not have a shifting date if you register BEFORE the expiry date. After that it remains the same.


----------



## oalhumaidi

I have a related question. If I decided to sell the car, can I refund the insurance fees?


----------



## Chocoholic

The way I look at car registration, is simply ignore the grace period and act like it doesn't exist. That way you just get everything done in time.


----------



## dubidoop

Hello guys, i want to seek help here. can i re register the car on different owner after we surrender the nunber plates to rta? or if not is there any scrap guys here that can help me transfer the ownership. because the owner past away 2years ago. help me pls... thank you...


----------

